# Scorpina 500m, Lighthound L600, Solarforce L600m, & UltraFire WF-500!



## G-lock (Sep 12, 2007)

Are the Scorpian R500m, the Lighthound L600, the Solarforce L600m and the Ultrafire WF-500 all the exact same? They sure look like they are in the pictures, with maybe the exception of using two different bulbs, the Philips 7388 500+++ for the L600 & L600m and the Ultrafire WF-500 500 for the WF-500 and R500m. If they're not, which ones better?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 12, 2007)

G-lock said:


> Are the Scorpian R500m, the Lighthound L600, the Solarforce L600m and the Ultrafire WF-500 all the exact same? They sure look like they are in the pictures, with maybe the exception of using two different bulbs, the Philips 7388 500+++ for the L600 & L600m and the Ultrafire WF-500 500 for the WF-500 and R500m. If they're not, which ones better?


It looks like the L600 uses a lamp of better quality, and probably a bit brighter to boot. But that's just a guess. The Ultrafire WF-500 offers the best bang for the buck but I was told the Scorpion R500 is better built overall.


----------



## mdocod (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll take a stab:

R500:
good: convenient plug-in charging, build quality not bad for price, includes everything you need to roll. Can use WF-500 lamp that is very cheap online.
bad: bulbs are overdriven too hard, high risk of instaflash, cells are in a proprietary "stick" that may or may not be easily replaced for a reasonable price. This cell setup is also not ideal for keeping cells balanced and safe, as it more than likely just series charges the cells with no proper balance function.

L600:
good: Looks to come with a nicer bulb that will probably not have survivability problems. Should work on any high current capable 18650s of your choice. Also appear to have a removable extension that would allow the use of 18500 cells with less runtime and more compact size.
bad: light is still very new, so not many reviews out on it at this point.

L600m:
appears to be basically the same light as the L600, probably also capable of running on 18500s or 18650s (appears to have removable extension)

WF-500:
good: dirt cheap, allows use of your choice of cells and charger, has removable extension for running on either 18500s or 18650s. cheap bulb replacement.
bad: build quality might be a bit less than the others, (get what you pay for), like the R500, bulbs may be overdriven a bit too hard, high risk of instaflash.

There is a chance, that the philips lamp from the L600s might work in the WF500 and R500, but the only way we could find out is if someone tried, hehe... if it WOULD, then this would make the WF500 the most cost effective solution, and a nice lamp would actually be available for it.


----------



## G-lock (Sep 13, 2007)

Ok Im adding a new one to the collection!
Introducing the Spide-fire X500 *Powered by 3pc x CR123A 3.0V!*

*I think that will make about 10 different versions of the WF-500 now (not including the L600)*


----------



## brunt_sp (Sep 13, 2007)

mdocod said:


> There is a chance, that the philips lamp from the L600s might work in the WF500 and R500, but the only way we could find out is if someone tried, hehe... if it WOULD, then this would make the WF500 the most cost effective solution, and a nice lamp would actually be available for it.


I have just received an L600 lamp. It's thread diameter is about 1mm larger than the WF-500 lamp so it's a no go.


----------



## G-lock (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info brunt, I was wondering about that for awhile.

Does anyone know where I can get a smooth reflector for WF-500 or what the easiest way to make one would be?


----------



## RoyJ (Sep 16, 2007)

mdocod said:


> I'll take a stab:
> WF-500:
> good: dirt cheap, allows use of your choice of cells and charger, has removable extension for running on either 18500s or 18650s. cheap bulb replacement.
> bad: build quality might be a bit less than the others, (get what you pay for), like the R500, bulbs may be overdriven a bit too hard, high risk of instaflash.
> ...


 
Do you know the voltage spec on the WF500 bulb?

I feel the Phillips is already pretty overdriven - 6V operating at 7.2 - 8.4V, and will probably instaflash on hot cells. But you're saying the R500/WF500 is even MORE overdriven than that?


----------



## mdocod (Sep 16, 2007)

saying that a bulb is 6V has absolutely nothing to do with how overdriven it will be at 8.4V unless you also list a life rating at 6V. The WF-500 lamp is ALSO a 6V lamp with a particular life. FYI, it's also a 2V space heater and a 3V glow toy. Just depends on what voltage and life the manufacture would like to market the lamp as.

Philips specced the lamp for 6V usage with a certain rated life. I have no idea what the published life rating is of the lamp at 6V.... Most 6V bi-pin halogen style lamps are medical style lamps rated for 100 hours at 6V. I'm betting the lamp used in the solarforce jobs is a 6V 20W 100 hour lamp. Or maybe possibly a 6V 15W 100 hour.... not sure... maybe if someone owns one they could take a tailcap reading on amps so we have a better idea what it is...

Take a moment and consider some of the "mod" lights people make around here. for example, the philips 5761 on a pair of li-ions, which is also a 6V 100 hour lamp, take a look at the ROP, whose bulb was originally developed for use on a 6V battery source (lead acid 6V), and gets used by CPFers in 6xNIMH cell and 2xli-ion cell configurations all the time.

Now, you have to realize, that no 18650 li-ion actually delivers 4.2V into a load, and every flashlight has resistance. Every point of contact, between the cells, the springs, the switch, the bulb springs, the contacts to the pins of the bulb, etc etc etc, all have resistance that will reduce the actual voltage at the lamp. If you go over to Silverfoxes li-ion shootout, we see some examples of 18650 sized cells operating at 3amp, which is the general range we can expect this light to be in, we see that best case scenario, we get 3.75V at the cell fresh off the charger into a 3 amp load, so I would estimate, that on a perfectly maintained flashlight, with the highest quality cells on the market, you might, and I emphasize MIGHT, be able to get 7.4V at the bulb fresh off the charger, by my calculations, that would make for a very bright, very efficient output with about a 8-10 hour bulb life rating, keeping in mind, that every moment after that moment, voltage is dropping further. towards the end of the discharge, the lamp is being driven in the 30-50 hour life range, so you average it all out and I expect that philips lamp to deliver somewhere around 15-25 hours of service life in that configuration. Possibly more considering that getting 7.4V at the bulb might only happen on the first few cycles, after which some oxidation sets in and brings that number down a few tenths.


----------



## Phaetos (Sep 16, 2007)

G-lock said:


> Ok Im adding a new one to the collection!
> Introducing the Spide-fire X500 *Powered by 3pc x CR123A 3.0V!*
> 
> *I think that will make about 10 different versions of the WF-500 now (not including the L600)*



Hope your not gonna have that shipped to the states. That is 
*28.99 AUD*

*=*

*24.3808 USD*

for the light itself, then another 
*28.99 AUD*

*=*

*24.3808 USD*

for shipping .. grand total ... $50


----------



## G-lock (Sep 17, 2007)

Phaetos said:


> Hope your not gonna have that shipped to the states. grand total ... $50


 
I'm not actually going to to buy it, I was just pointing out a new verison of all the different versions. :laughing:



RoyJ said:


> Do you know the voltage spec on the WF500 bulb?


Its a 6v too!

Anyway does anyone know about a smooth reflector replacement for the wf-500?

The mod I'm making is with the the philips 5761. To push out 900 lumens! 

Kind of like what plasmaman did using a WA01111 Bulb here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1806963#poststop#8


----------



## larry2 (Sep 29, 2007)

Dx sell the ultrafire Wf500 http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1317
and the globe http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3144 for $5.32, which is quite cheap

so would the WF500 globe fit the scorpion R500 ?
as http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3144 would be cheap globe for the scorpion ......

or this LED drop-in for the Ultra-fire WF500 ? http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7039


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 30, 2007)

Sent a couple of PMs to a CPFer about his G&R r500 Scorpion. 

From what I was told the light is well-made, durable, very bright, with good runtime.

Before that, I read the review for it on flashlightreviews.com
The Scorpion got a very high score. 

I had planned to get a Surefire 10x from a nearby B&M store. But I'm going to go with the Scorpion instead. Unlike the 500 lumens from the 10x on high, the Scorpion puts out 400 lumens. Still, a fair trade-off in exchange for a light that is almost as bright as the 10x, but far less $$$, and twice the runtime! 

The only thing I was worried about was the durability or toughness of the Scorpion, compared to a Surefire product.... until I learned that the other CPFer had dropped it a few times, and it kept working.

You could get a WF-500. But I hear it's not as tough as the Scorpion. I remember reading in another thread on CPF that the WF-500 is more like 350 lumens out the front.


----------



## Russianesq (Sep 30, 2007)

*The G&R Scorpion 500 is a very impressive light.*

*It is a quality product.*


----------



## crazeeman13 (Sep 30, 2007)

Does anyone in the US stock the Scorpian 500 rechargable?


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 1, 2007)

crazeeman13 said:


> Does anyone in the US stock the Scorpian 500 rechargable?



You mean an On-line dealer based in America, or a Brick & Mortar store that stocks it?

Either way, I don't know of any that are in America. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

To: Russianesq -

Thanks for the pics! I thought the r500 Scorpion was about the size of a SF M4. Nice to know it's M3T-sized..... Wonder if the same holsters from SF for the M3T will be a good fit.


----------



## SCEMan (Oct 1, 2007)

Try Cabelas (online). Their XPG X-TREME LI Flashlight is a rebadged R500 w/all accessories for $129.99


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 1, 2007)

SCEMan said:


> Try Cabelas (online). Their XPG X-TREME LI Flashlight is a rebadged R500 w/all accessories for $129.99


 
Oh man, I hope you're wrong about that! 

I own three different lights that carry the Cabela's name on them. While I absolutely love shopping at the flashlight, and knife sections of the Cabela's out in P.A.; I've regretted purchasing each light that was branded with their name. Output & runtime was fine. But they were _not_ quality lights. From what I hear, the r500 is a quality light.


----------



## SCEMan (Oct 1, 2007)

I have no first-hand experience with the XPG X-TREME LI Flashlight but the online reviews are good. Granted, who knows if all the reviews are posted but Cabelas' return policy has always been good for me... 

I bought my R500 from Lighthound in 9/06 and it's still my favorite portable "wall-of-light" flashlight for evening walks.


----------



## Dr.Glock27 (Oct 1, 2007)

Im also considering the Ultrafire WF500 but cant dont knpw the difference between a K2 led and a cree.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 1, 2007)

SCEMan said:


> I have no first-hand experience with the XPG X-TREME LI Flashlight but the online reviews are good. Granted, who knows if all the reviews are posted but Cabelas' return policy has always been good for me...
> 
> I bought my R500 from Lighthound in 9/06 and it's still my favorite portable "wall-of-light" flashlight for evening walks.


 
Found the light you mentioned on Cabela's website. It looks a bit different on the outside than the r500 Scorpion. Might be different on the inside too. Not sure. But why take the chance? Like I said, my luck with Cabela's branded lights has not been positive at all. 

I think I'll do what you did, and get an actual Scorpion.


----------



## SCEMan (Oct 1, 2007)

Here you go: http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2027


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 2, 2007)

SCEMan said:


> Here you go: http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2027


 
Sweet! 

Thanks for the link! 

I found the r500 at another site, but I'd definitely prefer ordering from Lighthound than a site I've never heard of before.

Thanks again!


----------

